# Sound in Werbung unterdrücken



## DaUhl (14. Juli 2004)

Mahlzeit!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Ton bei Werbebannern oder ähnlichen Werbungen im Internet Explorer 6 zu unterdrücken? Ich habe schon in die Eigenschaften des IE unter "Erweitert" geschaut und da das Häkchen bei "Sound in Webseiten wiedergeben" raus genommen. Ohne Erfolg. Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit, außer die Lautsprecher leise zu machen? 

Vielen Dank

Da Uhl


----------



## nova-x-force (14. Juli 2004)

man kann aber auch solch nervige banner mit rechtsklick stoppen
...bei flash kannst dann "No sound" anklicken
Gruß nova-x-force


----------

